# Finexes e.V.



## Crossfire95 (6. August 2018)

Guten Tag,
 
 
Wir "Finexes e.V." suchen noch Mitglieder um im neuen Addon durchzustarten. Wir sind eine erfahrene Multigaming Community und suchen FUN/PVP und auch Raidspieler. Gerne nehmen wir aber auch RPler auf.
 
 
Im Vordergrund steht der Spielspaß und das Miteinander. Einzelgänger sind nicht erwünscht.
Unser Ziel ist es das Ganze als Community in WoW aufzubauen um jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben dabei zu sein, solange er Hordler ist.
 
 
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Gerne auch per Battle.net ansonsten einfach mit dem folgenden Code beitreten oder per Link.
 
Code: X2GgB5SrV4
 
Link: [SIZE=11pt]https://www.worldofwarcraft.com/invite/X2GgB5SrV4?region=EU&faction=Horde [/SIZE]
 
BattleTag: Crossfire#21722
 
 
Wir besitzen auch eine eigene Homepage und einen TS-Server dort kann man sich auch gerne umschauen/informieren
.
TS: ts.finexes.com
 
Website: https://finexes.com/
 
 
 
Sonst wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2018)

Den Link unter "Battle.net" solltest du noch mal überarbeiten ...


----------



## Crossfire95 (8. August 2018)

stimmt dankeschön^^


----------



## Crossfire95 (13. September 2018)

Wieso kann ich den Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten?


----------



## MikolajPL (13. September 2018)

Die rückwirkende Bearbeitung der eigene Beiträge ist nur innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes möglich.
Die Moderatoren hier können dir vielleicht sagen wie lang der Zeitraum sein darf.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2018)

Man hat 72 Stunden Zeit seinen Beitrag zu bearbeiten.
Schuld sind Bots und Scam-Accounts, die nachträglich (Auch gern mal Wochen später) ihre Beiträge mit Links versehen haben.


----------

